# Channel 11 weather reporter...



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

.... Have you seen her?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Is that Chita? Meow!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You read my mind

Holly Chita!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

dang


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

can rename old style life vests from mae west to chita.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea she's smoking hot. A guy I work with is just nuts over her.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

pics or i cant believe yall


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Her name used to be Gilbert... :biggrin:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

She would win my wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Her name used to be Gilbert... :biggrin:


lmao


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Funny, this very discussion came up at my house tonight....Something about mountains east of Houston.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here you go ...

http://www.khou.com/community/bios/126289753.html

*MB*


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wheres 24 buds??


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm in love now with the CORN fed girl....read her bio...lol


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

id hit it


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

mustangeric said:


> id hit it


After me Pilgrim


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

its ok you aint going to hurt it. lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw her first!

I'll ask 24Buds the question when I'm done!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She looks like a Booby doll.......ahemmm I mean barbie doll...

Yall better hope she goes blind cause I have met alot of you and well......it aint happenin


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, she'd want me - just like that cute little traffic lady on ch. 2 - thinking about giving her a shot.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> She looks like a Booby doll.......ahemmm I mean barbie doll...
> 
> Yall better hope she goes blind cause I have met alot of you and well......it aint happenin


Whatever bigfoot groupie!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Seen her tonight, switching news channels fo sure, gotta watch the weather


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Hef is going to have a meteorologist addition.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

she does the noon weather 

don't forget the other new one Lisa Hernandez


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd hit it. If there is a pulse, there is a chance.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


>


The dawgs are everywhere! lol


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> I'd hit it. If there is a pulse, there is a chance.


 Your are going into card!!!!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

switching from channel 12


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

didn't she appear in another thread today?


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> didn't she appear in another thread today?


n(OO)p


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

All y'all wanting to hit what was Gilby are freaking me out...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

24 Buds
:mpd: Got my mojo back.:cheers:


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice weather balloons!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

shes soooo hot, she makes her own weather system, i feel hot. anybody got a glass of water?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Chitas...Jus Sayin.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Remember this saying and it will keep a lot of you boys out of trouble:

It doesn't matter how good looking she is, somewhere out there, there this is someone who is just tired of her s***.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bluefin said:


> Remember this saying and it will keep a lot of you boys out of trouble:
> 
> It doesn't matter how good looking she is, somewhere out there, there this is someone who is just tired of her s***.


IDK??? i'd eat a mile of it to see where it came from:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> I'd hit it. If there is a pulse, there is a chance.


So if no pulse is it a sure thing?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a hundred bucks says they're fake.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> a hundred bucks says they're fake.


... and there is NOTHING wrong with that !


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> Wheres 24 buds??


Yes sir. I would eat it!


trodery said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw her first!
> 
> I'll ask 24Buds the question when I'm done!


Wait...I want it first!



Haute Pursuit said:


> All y'all wanting to hit what was Gilby are freaking me out...


ummm, what? Ohhh....what? I am getting sick now!



Chazz1007 said:


> 24 Buds
> :mpd: Got my mojo back.:cheers:


I like her a lot



mastercylinder said:


> a hundred bucks says they're fake.


I'll give $100 to test drive them for ya!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Geeeeeze. yall are a bunch of dogs.. Yall should hurry up and revise your xmas list, maybe you can get some for xmas in stead of a box of .380 shells or whatever it was yall asked for...



a


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

She looks SMART!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't always watch the news, but when I do, I prefer Spanish.

Pay attention my friends.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> id hit it


I hit it too!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

opps left out the 'd


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Yea, the Spanish do have a way with the weather.
Too bad our illegals never look like that.
Jus sayin'.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh man Gary. That is nice. Very nice.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Channel 2 girl is better.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> a hundred bucks says they're fake.


They ain't fake if you can touch them!

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

She like s to play tennis. I'd like to watch


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Someone named that child after Tarzans Monkey ?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Here yall go...

a


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG .... Your Girl is on 11 Weather in a tight red top right now !!!!!!

*MB*


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

I just saw the 6:00 Weather. UMMMMM......Can someone tell me what the forecast will be?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

She'll definitely give Jennifer some competition.....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Cold around Texas, warm and wet on 2 Cool and in the Mountains..

a


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

What time does she do the weather?


----------



## k-dog (Apr 24, 2011)

best weather forecast ever!!!!...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Gary said:


> I don't always watch the news, but when I do, I prefer Spanish.
> 
> Pay attention my friends.


Good Gawd Gary!!! Whooaaaa!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Yeah, she'd want me - just like that cute little traffic lady on ch. 2 - thinking about giving her a shot.


 Please don't make me think about, Jennifer Reyna ... the ex Hard Rock Girl.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> Good Gawd Gary!!! Whooaaaa!


A Tamale for a Taco you say


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Since we are on the topic. Just turn down the volume.

Merry Christmas and you're welcome.






And another.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Since we are on the topic. Just turn down the volume.
> 
> Merry Christmas and you're welcome.
> 
> ...


Don't make me break out the Ingrid Hoffman cooking show gal!

:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

any but this guy


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Don't make me break out the Ingrid Hoffman cooking show gal!
> 
> :biggrin:


Oh Well 






*MB*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yall r killin me?!? The black n white skin tight dress? Daaaaaaaaang boy. Makes me wanna go dirty joe dirt


-mac-


----------

